# Laudanum Poison Bottles



## epackage (May 12, 2010)

I am attending an auction this saturday which has these 3 bottles and if you might want one or two before I list them on e-bay please let me know, I would rather they go to friends here first......Jim


----------



## swizzle (May 12, 2010)

What's the tops look like and the base looks a little funky. You got anymore pics. I've only got a partial label Laudanum on a warranted flask. Can we get a close up of the labels too? Those are awesome looking. Swiz


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2010)

I'll see if they can send me more pic's, this is from the website Swiz......Jim


----------



## Indianabottledigger (May 12, 2010)

I might be interested in one of them. Thanks


----------



## swizzle (May 12, 2010)

How much are you asking anyways? Swiz


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2010)

whatever I get them for, I will pass them on to any member for the same price plus shipping, they are part of a larger group of bottles I want and figured some members might want one


----------



## Digswithstick (May 13, 2010)

Jim ,i would possibly be interested in one if available ,let me know ,Thanks!


----------



## epackage (May 19, 2010)

didn't get these, they were put in with a large lot of junk bottles and the auctioneer wouldn't even consider doing them alone, sorry but I didn't want 50-60 slick's to toss in the garbage....:O(


----------

